# Finnish (to Spanish): Soihdut sammuu



## Verenno

Hola a todos,estoy muy interesado en la letra de este villancico finlandes,quisiera que alguien me lo tradujera al español o al ingles,no usar los traductores automaticos de internet pq dan una traduccion penosa,el titulo es:Tonttujen jouluyö y la letra es: 
Soihdut sammuu, kaikki väki nukkuu, väki nukkuu. 
Öitten varjoon talon touhu hukkuu, touhu hukkuu.
Tip-tap, tip-tap, tipe, tipe, tip-tap, tip, tip, tap.
Tonttujoukko silloin varpahillaan, varpahillaan, varovasti hiipii alta sillan, alta sillan.
<la letra ha sido cortada>

*Aviso del moderador:* No se permite copiar más de 4 líneas de una canción, según nuestras reglas.  Si quieres puedes dejar un enlace para el resto de la canción.


----------



## Ilmo

Hola Verenno:
He buscado la letra inglésa o española en el Internet, sólo pude constatar que el villancico está traducido al menos al inglés, pues había referencias a varias libros de canciones en inglés. Desgraciadamente, no tengo tales libros en mi biblioteca.

Si no encontrarás ninguna traducción, por cierto puedo traducirte el contenido del canto (pero no creo que mi traducción fuera directamente cantable). Hay en total 14 versos, así que tomará un poco de tiempo, y naturalmente, no sería necesario, si encontramos una traducción ya hecha.

Esperamos un poco.

Saludos
Ilmo


----------



## Verenno

Da igual si no es cantable,me interesa mas que sea lo mas literal posible,ya me encargaria yo de hacerle las modificaciones necesarias para hacerla cantable,por cierto,¿a que te refieres con el contenido del canto?no entiendo,toda la letra es cantada.Lo he intentado con traductores de internet pero dan una letra incoherente,otra cosa,me han cortado la letra en el mensaje y me dicen que deje un enlace pero tampoco puedo dejar enlace por ser user nuevo y no llevar 30 post como minimo¿sabes la letra entera o intento explicarte como buscarla?imagino que no tendras problemas si pones parte del texto en google,Saludos y gracias por tu interes


----------



## Ilmo

Encontré la letra en inglés. Voy a mandártela en un mensaje privado.
Saludos


----------



## Ilmo

Verenno said:


> ¿a que te refieres con el contenido del canto?no entiendo,toda la letra es cantada.


 
Intenté decir lo que es en inglés mejor "the subject matter" o "contents, n. all that is contained within something". Desgraciadamente uno de mis diccionarios me da: • 
*subject matter* 
contenido, tema


----------

